# Spent all the spening money



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

So now Im broke again............but I did get this:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 








DPMS panther A-15 5.56 cigarette lighter w/30rd mag (and a funky,already removed sling)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Woo Hoo.........that looks nice. How's it shoot?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Cool!!!!

I need to get a six position stock for my RRA......


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Just got home with it,gonna strip/clean tonite ,go buy a BUNCH of ammo (on my credit card of course ) and take it out and flog it tomorrow.Ill Let ya'll know then.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ENJOY :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Cool!!!!
> 
> I need to get a six position stock for my RRA......


Go here and scroll down. I bought just what you're lookin' for, got it in about a week, put it on in about 15 min. (comes with a GOOD stock wrench).

http://www.ar15sales.com/rraparts.htm#parts


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> Just got home with it,gonna strip/clean tonite ,go buy a BUNCH of ammo (on my credit card of course ) and take it out and flog it tomorrow.Ill Let ya'll know then.:mrgreen:


I like that....."flog it".......:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Nice lookin rifle!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

What a mess!!
The previous owner has NEVER been inside the bolt! It took me a good 45 minutes to get all the carbon outta this thing,but the bore looks good and it function tests ok,I sure hope tomorrow is one of the good days.......... 


How can anyone get a firearm and not learn to break it down to clean it?????????? thats jus' stooooopid:smt011


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What kind of optics is that on it? (did I say that right?)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> What kind of optics is that on it? (did I say that right?)


Its a NoSTAR 4X30re, The crosshairs light up red if ya turn the knob one way and they light up green if ya turn it the other,center position is normal cross.Never seen one til now but I think I like it so far


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ain't technology grand...................:smt082


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

DPMS ain't too far from me. They don't sell over the counter. Their range will sell their guns, but at FULL MSRP. I can get better deals from a regular gun dealer. I've heard good and bad about DPMS rifles. The bad was mostly about the cheap plastic magazines they were using for their .308 flavors. I'm not overly impressed with the owner and CEO, Randy Luth. He lives in the town I just moved away from. I still haven't justified to myself the expense or needs of a .223. I'll have to stick with my AKs for a while, I suppose.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

it should be a wonderful dance with your newest lady enjoy mine alot


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Scooter,
Congrats Man......... she's sweeet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have fun and give us a good range report tomorrow evening.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Okay here it is,1st I am sunburned ,2nd I am windburned and 3rd did I say I am sunburned??But I had a blast.
My brother took his Girande out too and we leveled a hillside in only 2 hours:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
I put 300 rounds thru the rifle and NOT 1 problem,sweet as can be 
Did havta chase the scope for a while cuz I didnt notice at first it was just loose enough on the rail to move a little during recoil but after that I got zero good enough for now.Ill zero it better on sand bags later.....todays was for fun.
Took the A-15, my kimber 45 and my lil 380 to see if'n it even still worked, after all it has had a LOOOONG vacation in the safe but it did ok.
The rifle was shot at 75 yds(I hate walking ),the 45 shot at 7 yds rapid fire as fast as I could shoot and pop in another mag(5 mags total) and the 380 target only has the first mag on the paper, the rest were shot at pop cans and critters.
All in all a very good day,but now Ive got that nasty "clean yer guns chore left..........mebbe tomorrow,when the grin fades some:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks and sounds like you had a GREAT time. :smt023 :smt033 

Since that rifle is all nasty and dirty now, send it to me! I'll take care of it so you can stay clean. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Looks and sounds like you had a GREAT time. :smt023 :smt033
> 
> Since that rifle is all nasty and dirty now, send it to me! I'll take care of it so you can stay clean. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Ummmm... How 'bout I letcha know AFTER I take the how gross are ya test..


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ummmm... How 'bout I letcha know AFTER I take the how gross are ya test..


But, but I'm just trying to help you out.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SORRY
***You Are 56% Gross***

You're more than a little gross, but probably no more gross than the average person.
Maybe it's time to drop some of those disgusting habits that could eventually embarrass you!

Guess Ill havta keep it a while:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> SORRY
> ***You Are 56% Gross**
> Guess Ill havta keep it a while:mrgreen:


56%, you call THAT gross? I'm 80% so I'll save you. Send it on over. :mrgreen:


----------

